# [SOLVED] Should i get a new CPU?



## JadeStoneMusic (Aug 24, 2013)

Firstly, my specs:
ASUS P8H61-I mobo
EVGA 1280mb GeForce GTX 570
680w PSU,
Multirecorder drive, 
2 WD 500GB blue drive (1 for OS, 1 for added storage), 1 TB WD black (for game and program data)
Sandy Bridge Core i3 2100, @ 3.10MHz
8gb ram

I just upgraded my GPU from a PNY 1gb geforce gt 430, but hardly got any performance boost. In fact, I get worse. when starting a COD multiplayer match, I will get between 8 and 15 fps for about 30 seconds and then it sets between 30-40 fps (occasionally spiking to 70ish but only for a split second and it is always constantly dropping frames). A techy brother of mine suggested that my processor might be bottle-necking my performance. My i3 is a dual core. Would it help me (fps wise) to upgrade to an i5 3350 which is a quad core?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Should i get a new CPU?*

Make and Model number of your PSU?

Download HWMonitor from here: 

http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html 










 

Make sure to download the .zip file to your *desktop*. 










 

Once downloaded to your desktop *unzip* the *hwmonitor.zip* folder to your *desktop*. 

Open up the unzipped folder and run either the 32bit Software or 64bit Software. 
How to tell the difference: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/827218 ​Allow HWMonitor to run while the PC is at an idle state. After about five minutes of running at idle take a screenshot and save the image to your desktop. 

Now allow HWMonitor to run while gaming or doing heavy processing for about five minutes. Take another screenshot and save the image to your desktop. 

In your next reply please include both screenshots. 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f195/how-to-post-a-screenshot-184291.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Should i get a new CPU?*

The GTX 570 is probably bottlenecking the i3 CPU.
Your CPU is great for general use but not for the demands of games.
Supported CPUs for your Mobo: P8H61-I - Motherboards - ASUS

Brand & Model of the PSU?
Brand/specs of the RAM?


----------



## JadeStoneMusic (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Should i get a new CPU?*



Tyree said:


> The GTX 570 is probably bottlenecking the i3 CPU.
> Your CPU is great for general use but not for the demands of games.
> Supported CPUs for your Mobo: P8H61-I - Motherboards - ASUS
> 
> ...



What do you mean the GPU is bottle-necking my CPU? Like the card is too good for the processor? Or it's not good enough?

PSU: Kentcek PSPK680
RAM: Kingston KVR1333D3N9/4g


----------



## JadeStoneMusic (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Should i get a new CPU?*

@Masterchiefxx17
Give me a few minutes and I will do that


----------



## JadeStoneMusic (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Should i get a new CPU?*

First is a screenshot of my pc idle for aprox. 5 mins.
The second is immediately following one 10 minute game of TDM in COD Black Ops II


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Should i get a new CPU?*

You're having some big problems HWMonitor is reporting of a failing PSU along with very high temps.

Please go into the BIOS and find the 12V, 3.3V, 5V, and VCORE voltages and take a picture of them.

Also you PC is running very hot. Have you tried cleaning the inside of the PC from any dust via an air compressor?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Should i get a new CPU?*

The only problem I see is HWMonitor itself. If the voltages were that far out of spec, the pc would not be functioning at all. The temperature readings, if accurate, are high, but I'ld totally disregard those also and find a software application which reads correctly.


----------



## JadeStoneMusic (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Should i get a new CPU?*

I have vacuumed it out prior to HWMonitor. My pc is not hot.
Why would you say that my PSU is failing? It's brand new. I installed it 3 days ago along with my 570.
I will try to get those pics in a few.
Any other software I could try?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Should i get a new CPU?*



JadeStoneMusic said:


> What do you mean the GPU is bottle-necking my CPU? Like the card is too good for the processor? Or it's not good enough?
> 
> PSU: Kentcek Kentcek PSPK680
> RAM: Kingston KVR1333D3N9/4g


The CPU would be holding back the GPU.
Is the 4GB of RAM a single stick?

Your PSU is a very good suspect for the problem as well as any high temps. It's a very poor quality (cost under $30) unit and it's unlikely the 680W on the label is close to accurate.
You want to be at 620W minimum with a good quality PSU.
i.e. : SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com


----------



## JadeStoneMusic (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Should i get a new CPU?*

Would this be a better PSU?
Apevia Aspire ATX IB680W BL 680W Iceberg Power Supply | eBay

RAM: 8GB (2x4gb)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Should i get a new CPU?*

No. it's also poor quality.
SeaSonic-XFX-Antec HGC are top quality.
The SeaSonic I linked to is a top quality unit and a very reasonable price.


----------



## JadeStoneMusic (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Should i get a new CPU?*

I'm sure that it is a great PSU. I will keep it in mind. One last question, because I'm trying to save all the $$ I can, what about a Corsair TX650? I found it for about 10 bucks cheaper than the SeaSonic you posted.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Should i get a new CPU?*

That PSU you listed above is not a great PSU. Its very low quality and should not be bought.

Seasonic or XFX branded PSUs only!

Link to the TX650?


----------



## JadeStoneMusic (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Should i get a new CPU?*

Corsair Enthusiast Series TX650 80 Plus Certified Power Supply CMPSU 650TX | eBay


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Should i get a new CPU?*

Its a used PSU but that model is made by Seasonic and is higher quality.

It would do the trick.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Should i get a new CPU?*

Inquires about the age of the used PSU. It has a 5 yr. warranty so insure it's within the warranty period.


----------



## JadeStoneMusic (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Should i get a new CPU?*

Ok. I think I will order that one and let you guys know, when it come in, if it fixed my problem. Thanks for your help thus far.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Should i get a new CPU?*

Keep us updated.

By the way never use a vacuum again to clean your PC. You could actually build up static electricity and ruin your machine.

Only use a air compressor or caned air.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Should i get a new CPU?*

Inquire about the age of the used PSU before ordering.
For $25 more, you can get a new 620W SeaSonic with a 5 yr. warranty.



Tyree said:


> SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com


----------



## JadeStoneMusic (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Should i get a new CPU?*

Thanks for the tip about the vacuum. It won't happen again. I would hate to pop a stick of ram or something.

UPDATE: The PSU shipped yesterday. I haven't forgotten about it. I will let you know about my systems performance when It gets here.


----------



## JadeStoneMusic (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Should i get a new CPU?*

It came in. I installed it and everything is working great! Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome and glad to hear all is well.


----------

